# Tommy Popping



## Travis (Nov 18, 2019)

I build a Tommy overdrive and its pop when I switch on the effect, It´s not the led.. I think the problem is the 3pdt (i bought from tayda 2.49 dolars)

Some help?

Thank you all


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

Have you taken the LED out of the mix to be sure?


----------



## Travis (Nov 18, 2019)

Yeess


Nostradoomus said:


> Have you taken the LED out of the mix to be sure?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

That’s weird, it has a pretty beefy pull down resistor as it is...probably the switch yeah


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

This is a good read









						What really causes switch pop
					

I've been there before.  You know the situation. The band is groovin.  Shit is in the pocket.  The song is about to hit and the guitar drops out for a half measure.  In preparation, you stomp your favorite pedal and its deafening:  TTTTHHHHUUUMMMPPPP!! WTF!!?? In today's edition of Straight...



					www.mrblackpedals.com


----------

